# Chevy Bolt for $99/mo + 10¢/mile - good deal?



## DocBrown1985 (May 18, 2020)

Hi folks - 

It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties. 

Would you be interested in leasing a Chevy Bolt for $99/mo + 10¢/mile for 36 months? Includes maintenance, registration, and TAX. The only thing you would pay for is tires and electricity.

Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

What is the drive-off and are there any high mileage penalties?


----------



## DocBrown1985 (May 18, 2020)

$499 start payment and every mile is billed at $0.10. No cap on miles.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmmm doesn't sound horrible. Im skeptical on how the dealer an insurance would feel about you being an RS OP driving a leased 🚙. I would not do it personally. Im fine with my 09 Prius. PAID FOR


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Not a bad deal..fully dedicated Ant person will drive 5000-6000 miles a month= 450-500$ a month on gasoline costs.
You will not get the mileage deduction come tax time:smiles:=7000$ tax savings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


Makes a Nice Paperweight . . .


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Hmmm doesn't sound horrible. Im skeptical on how the dealer an insurance would feel about you being an RS OP driving a leased &#128665;. I would not do it personally. Im fine with my 09 Prius. PAID FOR


Prius 04-09 are rock stars....mine has 400k miles n still running


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Sinansd said:


> Prius 04-09 are rock stars....mine has 400k miles n still running


Nice. Mine has 320k. It just recently dropped five MPG which sucks. I also add oil between changes. I still love it


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


Make sure you can get it approved to drive people, if you're planning on driving people. I remember reading that someone couldn't get a Bolt approved to for X, only delivery. I don't remember the details.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

If I understand you right, I pay $499 and then $99 a month so over the 3 years, thats almost $4000. plus 10 cents a mile
When Im working I drive about 6000 miles a month... so roughly 200000 miles in 3 years = $20000. ...annual cost = $7000 

compared to my SUV I figure its depreciated $18000 over 3 years and I budget $3500 a year for maintenance and repairs a year; so annual cost is $9500

Advantage Bolt and the fuel savings add to that advantage considerably. But there's more to the decision than that.. 

At 3 years my SUV is fully depreciated, so next year my cost drops to $3500 plus fuel vs the Bolt (if I can extend the lease) is still at $7000

So I think Ill keep my old Ford. and when it comes time to replace it, I might purchase a used Bolt, I wont lease anything


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mbd said:


> Not a bad deal..fully dedicated Ant person will drive 5000-6000 miles a month= 450-500$ a month on gasoline costs.
> You will not get the mileage deduction come tax time:smiles:=7000$ tax savings


Why would you not get the mileage deduction for business use?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The BOLT is perhaps the ULTIMATE RIDE-HAIL Vehicle at the moment.
Don't buy a Vehicle to do Ride-Hail.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Why would you not get the mileage deduction for business use?


Lease - you deduct your payments, not the miles. dealer is claiming depreciation on that vehicle... then again , I am not a accountant
...mileage is 57.5c a mile for 2020.
:smiles:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Why would you not get the mileage deduction for business use?


In some jurisdictions, the difference between electricity and gas is such that you will be saving far, far, more than the deduction. 
If you calculate how much energy you use via the car's onboard computer and logged it like you do your mileage, and then cross-referenced that with your cost per kilowatt hour electricity bills, you could still deduct your fuel.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Nice. Mine has 320k. It just recently dropped five MPG which sucks. I also add oil between changes. I still love it


Check oil levels every 500 mile...they Re the best if u keep watching n do maintenance on time


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mbd said:


> Lease - you deduct your payments, not the miles. dealer is claiming depreciation on that vehicle... then again , I am not a accountant
> ...mileage is 57.5c a mile for 2020.
> :smiles:


I think that you're conflating the tax credit for buying an electric vehicle with the business mileage deduction SRM.)
The lessor does get the tax credit. You can deduct the portion of the lease payments applicable to business use if you use the actual expenses method.The rule for claiming SRM on a leased vehicle says that you must use it for the term of the lease- you can't switch to actual expenses. With a car you own, you can switch between SRM and actual expense, provided you use the SMR the year you buy it or first put in service for business use.
In this lease, as described by the OP, and depending on business miles driven, I believe deducting the SMR would be better tax wise. Driving even a few hundred business miles a month would give you a Schedule C deduction exceeding that for the $99 lease payment.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional. :wink:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Complete failure,

mileage quota of 12,000 per year,

15-20c PER MILE in over mileage


Year one you'd rack up $150 a month in overmileage fees, ($1,800 in over mileage)

Year two you'd rack up $600 a MONTH in overmileage ($7,200)

Year three?

Another $600 a month... (Another $7,200)


So at the end of the 3 year lease, i would expect you to owe an additional $450 a month in order to get them to take the car back...


And the above math is for 48,000 miles a year,,


Let's take the higher end of everything,

70,0000 miles a year,

$6,800 YEAR ONE in over mileage ($566 extra a month)

Year 2 and three?

1,133 per month Extra on top of the ,lease,


So a 3 year lease?


It's just not a viable option and your forced to buy the car anyway, there;s no way to do a 3 year lease and dump the car in three years.



The other problem is that after 3 years of full time driving the car will be over half dead anyway,


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Complete failure,
> 
> mileage quota of 12,000 per year,
> 
> 15-20c PER MILE in over mileage


10c per mile, no limit.



DocBrown1985 said:


> $499 start payment and every mile is billed at $0.10. No cap on miles.


----------



## DocBrown1985 (May 18, 2020)

Every mile is 10¢ per mile with no cap on miles. Also, the 36 months is only if you get a charger installed, and then the price goes up to $149 + 10¢ per mile. Apparently the $99/mo deal is available on a 12 month term.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Every mile is 10¢ per mile with no cap on miles. Also, the 36 months is only if you get a charger installed, and then the price goes up to $149 + 10¢ per mile. Apparently the $99/mo deal is available on a 12 month term.


If you put 40000 miles in a year that's 432 per month. (With the $99, $481 with $149.)

40k per year is about 110 per day. 
Do you drive now? What kind of hours and milage do you put in ?

But, no gas so that's close to a wash.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Every mile is 10¢ per mile with no cap on miles. Also, the 36 months is only if you get a charger installed, and then the price goes up to $149 + 10¢ per mile. Apparently the $99/mo deal is available on a 12 month term.


If there are no penalties for excessive miles and the drive-off is that low, I would seriously consider doing it. Just be sure it's approved for Uber X.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice lease deal .. keep it under 30K miles and works out really nice.

I Purchased mine off 3 year lease and all set up for rideshare.. If I hadnt purchased I would certainly be open to the lease at those prices


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

How long does it take to recharge?
For a gas vehicle it only takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> How long does it take to recharge?
> For a gas vehicle it only takes about 5 minutes.


I'll take your bait ... :biggrin: 

Depends of course how low it is.. and what type of charger you use.

I'm getting 245 miles to a charge ..no need to charge during the day ...but I do top off because there is a FREE Fast charger downtown. May take 5 minutes may take 20 minutes depends on how low I am.

I plug it in when I get home and it can take as long as it needs, I don't need to hold it's hand.

Fast charger allows 50Kwh ...Home charger I have set at 7Kwh .. so If I use 14 kw ..then it takes 2 hours and costs me .13 x 14= $1.82 .. If I need 49 Kw then it will take 49 / 7kw = 7 hours and costs .. .13 x 49 = $6.37









again ..it's fully charged before I even go to bed and I didn't have to go anywhere to fuel it.

Imagine phone, and it runs on gasoline...and the only place to fuel it was a gas station .. suck wouldn't it ..compared to just plug it in when you get home


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> Lease - you deduct your payments, not the miles. dealer is claiming depreciation on that vehicle... then again , I am not a accountant
> ...mileage is 57.5c a mile for 2020.
> :smiles:


You are correct...


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

dauction said:


> I'll take your bait ... :biggrin:
> 
> Depends of course how low it is.. and what type of charger you use.
> 
> ...


My question was a legit question.
My concern is after doing 120-140 miles I would need to find a charging station.
It would suck to get a 60 mile trip to the airport and then get a unicorn from the airport back to where I started and not have enough juice to make it.
The benefit would be knowing I always start the day with a full charge.
How hard is it to find a fast charging station?????
I gan find a gas station on almost every corner.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Charging stations - its all over the place in most cities.
At this moment,6 of them within 5-10minutes :smiles: I prefer the gasoline, way less agitation in the mind. My tank never goes under 50%.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Any lease is going to cost a driver more than owning a vehicle. The lessor is a business profiting off of the person leasing. An older car with a reputation for being reliable and good fuel efficiency will be much more profitable. Perhaps OP wants to share their business plan showing their projected profits at these lease rates.

Further, this would require the driver to be insured properly which most drivers are not. Another cost.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


The bold gets 259 miles per charge. Where is this program?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> You are correct...


No, you get to choose whether to use the lease payments or mileage.
From IRS PUB 463: CAUTION!
If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you can't deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You can't deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance, or vehicle registration fees. See Choosing the standard mileage rate and Standard mileage rate not allowed, later.
You generally can use the standard mileage rate whether or not you are reimbursed and whether or not any reimbursement is more or less than the amount figured using the standard mileage rate. See chapter 6 for more information on reimbursements.

Choosing the standard mileage rate. If you want to use the standard mileage rate for a car you own, you must choose to use it in the first year the car is available for use in your business. Then, in later years, you can choose to use either the standard mileage rate or actual expenses.

If you want to use the standard mileage rate for a car you lease, you must use it for the entire lease period. For leases that began on or before December 31, 1997, the standard mileage rate must be used for the entire portion of the lease period (including renewals) that is after 1997.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


The argument for whether or not to lease a vehicle for rideshare aside, from the perspective of lease deals on an EV, THIS IS A FANTASTIC DEAL! The 3 year 45K lease on my Bolt plays out to 40 cents a mile. Overage is 25 cents a mile.

If the deal includes any repair costs (i.e. the car is under bumper to bumper warranty) than it's a subsidized deal and I would JUMP ON IT. Your costs are fixed. The car will put in an average day of driving w/o need to stop and charge. Overnight electricity costs for EVs are often dirt cheap.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> How long does it take to recharge?
> For a gas vehicle it only takes about 5 minutes.


You recharge while you are sleeping. And it takes about 15 seconds to plug it in.
People are bloody ignorant about this...Think before you comment please. Let's lose the gas station model where you are standing there like a dope for 5 minutes watching the $$ tick up on a display, and then paying the dude in the convenience store of sugar and salt and cigarettes, and adopt the mobile phone model of 'plug it in at home before you go to bed, and wake up with a full charge every day.' Christ, I don't miss gas stations one bit.



WEY00L said:


> My question was a legit question.
> My concern is after doing 120-140 miles I would need to find a charging station.
> It would suck to get a 60 mile trip to the airport and then get a unicorn from the airport back to where I started and not have enough juice to make it.
> The benefit would be knowing I always start the day with a full charge.
> ...


All 'anti-EV' people start with 'unicorn' situations and ignore the 99.9% of real life that the EV works just fine. The Bolt has a 450 kilometer range. That is A LOT.
Do you plan your week around a possible 'SUPER STORM' occurring the next day? Nope.

Plugshare.com and its app make it super easy to find fast-charging situations in the rare emergency or planned road trip. There are literally hundreds of them in Southern Ontario. They are as common as gas stations.

The image below is the Greater Toronto Area.
The orange pins are super chargers that will charge most cars to 80% in 20-30 minutes. Many of these have multiple plugs per pin.
The green pins are regular EV chargers. Many of these have up to 8-10 plugs for each green pin, usually in front of movie theatres, grocery stores and office buildings
The average EV owner still does 99% of charging at HOME or plugged in a their WORK.
There are already more than enough chargers to service vehicles if 25-40% of passengers vehicles switched over to EV.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You recharge while you are sleeping. And it takes about 15 seconds to plug it in.
> People are bloody ignorant about this...Think before you comment please. Let's lose the gas station model where you are standing there like a dope for 5 minutes watching the $$ tick up on a display, and then paying the dude in the convenience store of sugar and salt and cigarettes, and adopt the mobile phone model of 'plug it in at home before you go to bed, and wake up with a full charge every day.' Christ, I don't miss gas stations one bit.
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt no need to be an arrogant dik.
You are a moderator...please act like it.
I fully understand about charging it at night.
This is actually better than a gas vehicle that often has less than a full tank when I start my day.

My concern is what happens when I drive more miles than the range of the vehicle.
245 miles is not a lot of miles for my market.
Perhaps you can climb down from your arrogant dik high horse and answer my question like a civilized human being?
From my home to LAX is 60+ miles.
I have had many trips to LAX followed by rides of 50+ miles.
I look forward to your thoughtful response.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


@DocBrown1985 my friend, I am glad you brought this up. I am really interested in what others have to say because I have zero experience with a pure electric car.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Complete failure,
> 
> The other problem is that after 3 years of full time driving the car will be over half dead anyway,


@Stevie The magic Unicorn my buddy! Excellent analysis.



oldfart said:


> If I understand you right, I pay $499 and then $99 a month so over the 3 years, thats almost $4000. plus 10 cents a mile
> When Im working I drive about 6000 miles a month... so roughly 200000 miles in 3 years = $20000. ...annual cost = $7000
> 
> compared to my SUV I figure its depreciated $18000 over 3 years and I budget $3500 a year for maintenance and repairs a year; so annual cost is $9500
> ...


@oldfart, many good comments and analysis here.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> My question was a legit question.
> My concern is after doing 120-140 miles I would need to find a charging station.
> It would suck to get a 60 mile trip to the airport and then get a unicorn from the airport back to where I started and not have enough juice to make it.
> The benefit would be knowing I always start the day with a full charge.
> ...












Thats the only time I "need" to recharge during the day . When I take a ride from St Cloud to Minneapolis airport ..70 miles or so/ 140 round trip...(when I've already had a busy day) thats if I take the trip later in the day.

I stop halfway back to st cloud , plug in for 15-20 minutes while I grab a bite to eat

The Bolts 238 Miles would work but yes you'd probably be caught every now and then needing to turn dow long-distance rides..the 2020 Bolt has an extended range of 269 Miles ..again you'll probably occasionally have to turn down long trips after you have already put 200 miles in for the day ...UNLESS you don't stack rides.. if you don't stack rides and have dad times throughout the day ..simply park at a Charger plugged in..then you can run all day even with the extra 50 mil rides.

BTW you say you are in Cali ..yeah you have a charger anywhere you go..










https://www.plugshare.com/You're not busy just take lunch or a break at a charger and top off

These days I just run Lyft and I see how far each passenger is going so I know ahead of time if I can do it ore not . 2 Months with the Bolt I haven't turned down any rides.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

dauction said:


> View attachment 508251
> 
> 
> Thats the only time I "need" to recharge during the day . When I take a ride from St Cloud to Minneapolis airport ..70 miles or so/ 140 round trip...(when I've already had a busy day) thats if I take the trip later in the day.
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the civility of your post.
I definitly drive more miles in a day than the stated range so I would need to recharge during the day, but 20 minutes isn't bad.
In California right now we are able to see destinations on Uber due to AB5.
After the election I am sure that feature will go away when Prop 22 passes.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> In California right now we are able to see destinations on Uber due to AB5.
> After the election I am sure that feature will go away when Prop 22 passes.


If Prop 22 fails you then become an employee of Uber and Lyft and as an employee you don't need to see destinations because you will pick up all pax and take them where they want no questions asked. Employee's at *any* company don't get to pick and choose who they work with.



DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


Is this for personal use or for rideshare? What about insurance?

For personal use that is not a bad deal and is pretty cheap. I would be concerned if the deal allows for rideshare/delivery (or any type of business use) and if it is allowed in the contract, that too is a good deal.


----------



## DocBrown1985 (May 18, 2020)

@Areyousure - Jigar Shah, a cleantech investor, posted about this concept: https://www.linkedin.com/posts/jiga...e-agreement-activity-6711829591230574592-X8du


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> If Prop 22 fails you then become an employee of Uber and Lyft and as an employee you don't need to see destinations because you will pick up all pax and take them where they want no questions asked. Employee's at *any* company don't get to pick and choose who they work with.


I am fully aware of the consequences.
U/L drivers are going to get screwed either way.
I do not want to be an employee but prop 22 gives U/L the right to cut rates in half......from 60 cents a mile to 30 cents a mile.
The Prop states that it will take 88% majority vote to undo it........set in stone.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> No, you get to choose whether to use the lease payments or mileage.
> From IRS PUB 463: CAUTION!
> If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you can't deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You can't deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance, or vehicle registration fees. See Choosing the standard mileage rate and Standard mileage rate not allowed, later.
> You generally can use the standard mileage rate whether or not you are reimbursed and whether or not any reimbursement is more or less than the amount figured using the standard mileage rate. See chapter 6 for more information on reimbursements.
> ...


I have a lot to learn when I get back on the road!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

WEY00L said:


> Kurt no need to be an arrogant dik.
> You are a moderator...please act like it.
> I fully understand about charging it at night.
> This is actually better than a gas vehicle that often has less than a full tank when I start my day.
> ...


You go to a super charger, and take a break, and do some stretches and exercises -- it's a good idea if you are driving a lot --when your vehicle is at 40-50% state-of-charge so you don't run into this issue. It would take 20 minutes to top up your car. Surely as a good driver you can guess what times during the day are slow enough to take a break? Similarly in how you gas up your vehicle so you are not caught with your pants down if someone requests a long ride in an ICE vehicle. This is not rocket science. I'm struggling not to be a dik because EV-dicussion always edges towards Fear-Uncertainty-Doubt when we are well past this point.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if you drove fulltime 75000 miles a year. 
This car will cost you in total 8500 dollars the entire year.
Yes its a great deal get it .Only if you get to return the car like a rental .
its actually 650 a month. But no wear and tear.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DocBrown1985 said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> It's pretty well understood that EVs save money on gas and maintenance, but the upfront cost of the car + a home charger keeps many from getting one for rideshare duties.
> 
> ...


If this for rideshare only?
I would get one for personal use $500 up front and $3600 over 3 years and it's mine and I would only drive it 10 miles a week.


----------



## Gearhead43 (Feb 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Nice lease deal .. keep it under 30K miles and works out really nice.
> 
> I Purchased mine off 3 year lease and all set up for rideshare.. If I hadnt purchased I would certainly be open to the lease at those prices
> 
> ...


Wow, that plexiglass set up must have cost you a pretty penny!! Looks like a professional TAXI!!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

oldfart said:


> If I understand you right, I pay $499 and then $99 a month so over the 3 years, thats almost $4000. plus 10 cents a mile
> When Im working I drive about 6000 miles a month... so roughly 200000 miles in 3 years = $20000. ...annual cost = $7000
> 
> compared to my SUV I figure its depreciated $18000 over 3 years and I budget $3500 a year for maintenance and repairs a year; so annual cost is $9500
> ...


By fully depreciated do you mean paid off? If not your numbers are fake a h*ll.

Also an $18000 SUV us about 6 years old vs a new vehicle presumably in warranty.



dauction said:


> View attachment 508251
> 
> 
> Thats the only time I "need" to recharge during the day . When I take a ride from St Cloud to Minneapolis airport ..70 miles or so/ 140 round trip...(when I've already had a busy day) thats if I take the trip later in the day.
> ...


Problem with chargers is they can be full. So you could set there for an hour waiting for a station PLUS your charge time. Not sure if the apps show this.

Huge problem is people using charge stations as parking, because people are garbage.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> By fully depreciated do you mean paid off? If not your numbers are fake a h*ll.
> 
> Also an $18000 SUV us about 6 years old vs a new vehicle presumably in warranty.
> 
> ...


No problem at all..I have never in 3 months seen anyone waiting for a charger always chargers open


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> By fully depreciated do you mean paid off? If not your numbers are fake a h*ll.
> 
> Also an $18000 SUV us about 6 years old vs a new vehicle presumably in warranty.


Yes my Ford Explorer was 6 years old when I put it into rideshare and it had 70000 miles on it, and yes it was paid off at that time I estimated its value to be $18000 That it was paid off has nothing to do with my depreciation schedule

The op asked if a certain lease program was a good deal. I answered his question with my experience. The numbers aren't fake. They are my real numbers.
add my maintenance and repair budget and gas and my cost for the 3 years is more than the 3 year lease the op described. The reason Id stay with my gas hog of an SUV rather than going for that lease, Is the 4th and following years, when I will have no depreciation expense, no interest payments and no lease payments

The numbers are real, . You might make a different decision that I did, and you might not do the lease either...but that doesnt make my numbers fake


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Make sure you can get it approved to drive people, if you're planning on driving people. I remember reading that someone couldn't get a Bolt approved to for X, only delivery. I don't remember the details.


I've given 5k rides across both U/L in a Bolt. Pax love the quiet and more room than expected in back.

I average a bit over 4 miles per kWh, so "gas" costs me about $0.025 / mile.

Maybe once per week I'll hit a fast charger for 20 minutes...but even that is often a mistake since at that point (9-10 AM on a shift started at 4:30 AM) demand is dead and I shoulda just gone home.

A full time driver who works an AM and a PM shift can get 1/2 - 3/4 charge at home between shifts.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> No problem at all..I have never in 3 months seen anyone waiting for a charger always chargers open


You live in Kansas? Because here in the real world. They're always full.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You live in Kansas? Because here in the real world. They're always full.


Unless you live in Norway they are not full


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Unless you live in Norway they are not full


Lol, yes, they are. Get a nice day, or a busy travel day, and good luck. No matter what your corn eating face says.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, yes, they are. Get a nice day, or a busy travel day, and good luck. No matter what your corn eating face says.


Seriously where do you live Bork?

When I went on my 1600 Mile trip I met a total of 2 other vehicles at charger. I suppose some hot spots in LA or something like that but most of the Country ..the chargers are usually empty when you pullup...

Also chicken and the egg kind of thing ... they are putting up new charge stations every day


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> Seriously where do you live Bork?
> 
> When I went on my 1600 Mile trip I met a total of 2 other vehicles at charger. I suppose some hot spots in LA or something like that but most of the Country ..the chargers are usually empty when you pullup...
> 
> Also chicken and the egg kind of thing ... they are putting up new charge stations every day


I live in the NY/NJ area. Coincidentally, prior to this I lived in Minneapolis for the proceeding 18 years. Right by the Marshall Bridge.
There are a TON of EV, and PHEV, round these parts. Tesla chargers are a little rarer, but all up and down the interstate. Good luck finding an empty one. They're either occupied by EV's already charged, or worse yet, non EV's. It's a thing here.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I live in the NY/NJ area. Coincidentally, prior to this I lived in Minneapolis for the proceeding 18 years. Right by the Marshall Bridge.
> There are a TON of EV, and PHEV, round these parts. Tesla chargers are a little rarer, but all up and down the interstate. Good luck finding an empty one. They're either occupied by EV's already charged, or worse yet, non EV's. It's a thing here.


Yea, non-EV owners parking in charging spots are called ICE-HOLES, and they exist in a lot of places. Here IN TORONTO there is a $200 fine for either a) Parking a gas car in a charging spot, or b) Parking an EV in a charging spot and not plugging it in.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yea, non-EV owners parking in charging spots are called ICE-HOLES, and they exist in a lot of places. Here IN TORONTO there is a $200 fine for either a) Parking a gas car in a charging spot, or b) Parking an EV in a charging spot and not plugging it in.


Here they have the same warning, Tesla goes one further and gives a trespass warning so if you do call the cops, they can be snapped for trespassing!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I live in the NY/NJ area. Coincidentally, prior to this I lived in Minneapolis for the proceeding 18 years. Right by the Marshall Bridge.
> There are a TON of EV, and PHEV, round these parts. Tesla chargers are a little rarer, but all up and down the interstate. Good luck finding an empty one. They're either occupied by EV's already charged, or worse yet, non EV's. It's a thing here.


OK that makes sense..really dense metro areas..they are adding Stations all the time though


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

I just replaced my car which was giving 22 mpg to something that gives 17 mpg, possibly worse 😆
I will be doing Uber X 4 days a month at 15 mpg 😆


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Nice. Mine has 320k. It just recently dropped five MPG which sucks. I also add oil between changes. I still love it


Have you replaced the traction battery yet?


----------



## DocBrown1985 (May 18, 2020)

Chevy Bolt now available in San Francisco Bay Area for $99 + 10¢ per mile: www.fluxauto.co


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> Have you replaced the traction battery yet?


No I have not. My 09 is a badass


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

I would be careful about false advertising. Your original post does not mention that 99 per month is without a home charger and so on.


----------



## Nutsi Pelosi (Sep 21, 2020)

GM recalling Chevrolet Bolt EVs due to fire risks amid federal probe
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/13/gm-...are|com.apple.UIKit.activity.CopyToPasteboard


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And it continues…









GM to spend $1 billion to expand Chevy Bolt EV recall due to fires


General Motors on Friday said it is expanding its recent recall of Chevrolet Bolt EVs to newer models of the electric car due to potential fire risks.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, my brand spanking new Bolt is up for recall. I thought I had escaped the hassle. But GM is finally doing the right thing. If they didn't, it would be more than just the cars going up in smoke.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Electricity costs in PG&E land where I live is upwards of 53 cents per kw hour.
Fifty three cents.


.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> If I understand you right, I pay $499 and then $99 a month so over the 3 years, thats almost $4000. plus 10 cents a mile
> When Im working I drive about 6000 miles a month... so roughly 200000 miles in 3 years = $20000. ...annual cost = $7000
> 
> compared to my SUV I figure its depreci ated $18000 over 3 years and I budget $3500 a year for maintenance and repairs a year; so annual cost is $9500
> ...


perhaps i misunderstood. the bolt is more expensive after-tax according to my mental math.

And the rate charged compared to your SUV is another layer of lost revenue that is likely material to profitability.
I’m gonna pull out the old excel sheet tonight


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

dauction said:


> I'll take your bait ... :biggrin:
> 
> Depends of course how low it is.. and what type of charger you use.
> 
> ...


Great analogy rehones. I like visual descriptors like that.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> By fully depreciated do you mean paid off? If not your numbers are fake a h*ll.
> 
> Also an $18000 SUV us about 6 years old vs a new vehicle presumably in warranty.
> 
> ...


Or rideshare drivers staging at the stations as one person recommended.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yea, non-EV owners parking in charging spots are called ICE-HOLES, and they exist in a lot of places. Here IN TORONTO there is a $200 fine for either a) Parking a gas car in a charging spot, or b) Parking an EV in a charging spot and not plugging it in.


What is the fine for leaving it plugged in for hours?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> What is the fine for leaving it plugged in for hours?


It is $125. But good luck getting anyone to enforce the bylaw.









There’s now a $125 fine for parking a gas car in an EV spot in Ontario


Effective immediately, vehicles parked in charging spots must be electric, and they must be plugged in




driving.ca


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah, but it’s still gonna burst into flames. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Soldiering said:


> Nice. Mine has 320k. It just recently dropped five MPG which sucks. I also add oil between changes. I still love it


of course the mpg is going to drop, just like an older phone doesn’t keep a charge as long. Yes Toyota set the gold standard for hybrids.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Sinansd said:


> Prius 04-09 are rock stars....mine has 400k miles n still running


Impressive, but your still far behind me.
08 Prius 520k miles! 👊😎


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Impressive, but your still far behind me.
> 08 Prius 520k miles! 👊😎


Omg. Yours is the beast lol.
I quit uberx whiiiile ago , now i do uber black and i still have that prius running....let me know if u need to buy any of its parts 😁😁😁🚚🚚🚚🚓🚓🚓


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

mbd said:


> Lease - you deduct your payments, not the miles. dealer is claiming depreciation on that vehicle... then again , I am not a accountant
> ...mileage is 57.5c a mile for 2020.
> :smiles:


From: Income & Expenses 5 | Internal Revenue Service
“Question
If I lease a vehicle, can I deduct the cost of the lease payments plus the standard mileage rate?
Answer
If you lease a car you use in business, you may not deduct both lease costs and the standard mileage rate. You may either:

Deduct the standard mileage rate for the business miles driven. If you choose this method, you must use the standard mileage rate method for the entire lease period (including renewals).
Claim actual expenses, which would include lease payments. If you choose this method, only the business-related portion of the lease payment is deductible.”


----------

